# Sorting repacks



## Vince (Jun 29, 2019)

I do not work at DC however have been apart of a truck unload 5 days a week for 5 years so I have seen some let’s just say “interesting” trailer loads with questionable packing. However the repacks are pretty consistent for the most part. Today I was blown away by something though. It was an unmarked red repack so naturally I busted it open to see the contents. I looked down in shock as I saw Annie’s Mac n cheese, chef Boyaredee cans,  glass jars of pickles (which is questionable on its own) and finally the main issues, a few of the small bottles of Downey fabric softeners and the Raid Ant and roach killer... Freaking bug spray mixed with food and food targeted towards children at that. POISON! I was appalled at this and think whoever was responsible should be fired if not arrested. Who in their right mind would do this? Am I just overreacting or does anyone else find this as crazy as I do?


----------



## xNightStockerx (Jun 29, 2019)

It used to happen alot at my store. It's gotten better over the years but once in awhile still see the kind of situation you described. 
I used to tell my TL but they never did anything as far as I could see.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jun 29, 2019)

Vince said:


> I do not work at DC however have been apart of a truck unload 5 days a week got 5 years so I have seen some let’s just say “interesting” trailer loads with questionable packing. However the repacks are pretty consistent for the most part. Today I was blown away by something though. It was an unmarked red repack so naturally I busted it open to see the contents. I looked down in shock as I saw Annie’s Man n cheese, chef Boyaredee cans,  glass jars of pickles (which is questionable on its own) and finally the main issues, a few of the small bottles of Downey fabric softeners and the Raid Ant and roach killer... Freaking bug spray mixed with food and food targeted towards children at that. POISON! I was appalled at this and think whoever was responsible should be fired if not arrested. Who in their right mind would do this? Am I just overreacting or does anyone else find this as crazy as I do?



Arrested?  Really?  Come on now. Let’s not overreact. 

First, all those items are “combo”, so that’s why they are in the same box. When those products come in, they can all be on the same pallet as well from the vender. 

None of the items where open or leaking onto anything so idk why you would be freaking out.


----------



## Vince (Jun 29, 2019)

Yes arrested was reaching I admit lol. I just think about children ingesting poison and it makes my blood boil.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jun 29, 2019)

Vince said:


> Yes arrested was reaching I admit lol. I just think about children ingesting poison and it makes my blood boil.


If none of the containers leaked, how would the poison get on the food?  Simply by placing to items next to each other l, doesn’t mean the contents of one will mix with the contents of what’s next to it.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jun 29, 2019)

But since you are on a kick about sorting repacks, how about stores sort them by color. There are 3 kinds, how hard is it to separate them in a given stack?


----------



## jenna (Jun 30, 2019)

Meh.  I'd settle for shit not getting smashed in the repacks.

OR - for case stock not getting smashed.


----------



## a1flow (Jun 30, 2019)

our repacks are now coming in already separated for us, what a time saver!  Just had to learn where all the new numbers went.  Don't even have to look inside them unless they forget to put/circle  number on them


----------



## unknown (Jul 1, 2019)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Arrested?  Really?  Come on now. Let’s not overreact.
> 
> First, all those items are “combo”, so that’s why they are in the same box. When those products come in, they can all be on the same pallet as well from the vender.
> 
> None of the items where open or leaking onto anything so idk why you would be freaking out.



Is that why if we ship something for sfs, the product,  be it shampoo, drain cleaner, or raid, has to be taped down, sealed in a plastic bag, and zip tied? Yet all these items can he shipped to us all together? Sonething doesn't add up here. If it's good to ship to the store like that, why not to people's houses?


----------



## JAShands (Jul 1, 2019)

unknown said:


> Is that why if we ship something for sfs, the product,  be it shampoo, drain cleaner, or raid, has to be taped down, sealed in a plastic bag, and zip tied? Yet all these items can he shipped to us all together? Sonething doesn't add up here. If it's good to ship to the store like that, why not to people's houses?


This ^

At the store level of a jar of jelly is in the middle of the Raid display it’s immediately defected out. If a bag of M&Ms is chillin with the Glade air fresheners it’s defected out. Why you might be wondering? Because sometimes containers leak and a lot of times guests are assholes that like to push every button they can find be it an indyme, aerosol container, or even mine. It’s just common sense and safety. It’s also stressed in the Keeping Food Safe training all TMs are required to learn.


----------



## ThatAPguy (Jul 1, 2019)

unknown said:


> Is that why if we ship something for sfs, the product,  be it shampoo, drain cleaner, or raid, has to be taped down, sealed in a plastic bag, and zip tied? Yet all these items can he shipped to us all together? Sonething doesn't add up here. If it's good to ship to the store like that, why not to people's houses?


Not to mention you can’t even backstock chemicals and food in the same 4ft section or it’s an ecolab violation 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jul 1, 2019)

unknown said:


> Is that why if we ship something for sfs, the product,  be it shampoo, drain cleaner, or raid, has to be taped down, sealed in a plastic bag, and zip tied? Yet all these items can he shipped to us all together? Sonething doesn't add up here. If it's good to ship to the store like that, why not to people's houses?


Hmmm maybe just perception?  Not sure. A lot of times there can be non food products shipped to the dc on the same pallets as food products. Also, in the racks food can be sores on a lower level than non food cleaning products. 

I’m assuming it’s ok as we get audited by corporate  and health inspectors and whatnot.  Lol, oh the calls of “broken glass” over the radio.


----------



## FriedTL (Jul 1, 2019)

Vince said:


> I do not work at DC however have been apart of a truck unload 5 days a week for 5 years so I have seen some let’s just say “interesting” trailer loads with questionable packing. However the repacks are pretty consistent for the most part. Today I was blown away by something though. It was an unmarked red repack so naturally I busted it open to see the contents. I looked down in shock as I saw Annie’s Mac n cheese, chef Boyaredee cans,  glass jars of pickles (which is questionable on its own) and finally the main issues, a few of the small bottles of Downey fabric softeners and the Raid Ant and roach killer... Freaking bug spray mixed with food and food targeted towards children at that. POISON! I was appalled at this and think whoever was responsible should be fired if not arrested. Who in their right mind would do this? Am I just overreacting or does anyone else find this as crazy as I do?



We are not even supposed to store food in repacks at the store level. Ecolab told us it was a violation, and our DSD has been emphasizing it for months now. I do not know why they are allowed to break rules that stores have to obey


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jul 1, 2019)

Granola bars and box Mac and cheese mixed with camping supplies and toys the other day...


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jul 2, 2019)

Endlessbackstock said:


> Granola bars and box Mac and cheese mixed with camping supplies and toys the other day...


Cause they are the same zone, combo. 

 Our dc is supposed to be sending repack boxes by aisle by fall season. I’m still not sure how that is supposed to work. We shall see.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 2, 2019)

Your store is in the pic labels.


----------



## Shani (Jul 2, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Your store is in the pic labels.


Shit, which thing do I need to block out? I didn't see the store number on there.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Jul 2, 2019)

Lol my dc sorts repacks into every color box. Softlines in electronics, electronics in black. DC 588 is the worst  🤣


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 3, 2019)

citrusapple said:


> Shit, which thing do I need to block out? I didn't see the store number on there.


Just edit the picture as a screen shot, next time.


----------



## Shani (Jul 3, 2019)

^Genuinely not sure what the difference is... I'll just vent my frustration via text so I don't do something dumb again.

Anyway, our DC has been sticking breakpack labels to products, and you can't peel them off without the label leaving residue on or taking finish off of the packaging. The guests don't want to buy the products like that, despite the fact that there's nothing wrong with the item itself.

I had a TM come over to me the other day who had fulfilled a pickup order to show me a product that had a breakpack label stuck to it. They wanted to know if we had another one somewhere because the guest looked at the order and didn't want to buy the item like that. We didn't have any more, so all I could do was tell the TM to try to convince the guest there was nothing wrong with the item. Don't know if they took it or not.


----------



## Hal (Jul 3, 2019)

They aren't suppose to stick the breakpack labels to the product unless its shrinkwrapped in clear plastic that's going to be unwrapped at the store. They're suppose to rubber band them to the product instead. If that got caught happening at our DC they'd be coached a couple times before getting a CA.


----------



## jenna (Jul 3, 2019)

Hal said:


> They aren't suppose to stick the breakpack labels to the product unless its shrinkwrapped in clear plastic that's going to be unwrapped at the store. They're suppose to rubber band them to the product instead. If that got caught happening at our DC they'd be coached a couple times before getting a CA.



It happens at my store, too.

Annoying.  Ripping off the breakpack labels often destroys the packaging for the product.


----------



## dabeastfromtheeast (Jul 3, 2019)

My guess, if it was an unmarked red repack, was that it came from the IM damage cage at the DC (gauging by the specific items that were in it). When boxes are damaged at the DC, the IM (DC reverse logistics guy) will try to save whatever we can still sell, pack it in a repack, and send it on it's way to a random (usually high-volume) store. However, when we pack these type of boxes, even though it's not specific to any zone, we still segregate them by 'food' and 'non-food'. So while I think you may be over-reacting just a tad bit, the DC IM is totes in the wrong here.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jul 3, 2019)

citrusapple said:


> ^Genuinely not sure what the difference is... I'll just vent my frustration via text so I don't do something dumb again.
> 
> Anyway, our DC has been sticking breakpack labels to products, and you can't peel them off without the label leaving residue on or taking finish off of the packaging. The guests don't want to buy the products like that, despite the fact that there's nothing wrong with the item itself.
> 
> I had a TM come over to me the other day who had fulfilled a pickup order to show me a product that had a breakpack label stuck to it. They wanted to know if we had another one somewhere because the guest looked at the order and didn't want to buy the item like that. We didn't have any more, so all I could do was tell the TM to try to convince the guest there was nothing wrong with the item. Don't know if they took it or not.


What do you prefer for clothes?  I have a former store side tm that says they preferred it stuck to the clothing item when they worked in the store rather than paper clipped.


----------



## jenna (Jul 3, 2019)

Stuck to clothing is fine... stuck to paper packaging on clothing - not fine.  Has to be able to be removed without damaging product or packaging


----------



## Louiethe3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Arrested?  Really?  Come on now. Let’s not overreact.
> 
> First, all those items are “combo”, so that’s why they are in the same box. When those products come in, they can all be on the same pallet as well from the vender.
> 
> None of the items where open or leaking onto anything so idk why you would be freaking out.



They were lucky and none of the items leaked. The point is they could have and at store level are not supposed to be in the same place in case they do. I've opened repacks where the bubble bath has leaked on baby food, cups, and clothes and it has to be defected.  Though the items could still be eaten or washed and used guests won't buy it and risk quality. Even when bagging groceries at the register you shouldn't mix food with any type of chemical whether dish soap or roach killer, though sometimes with really small purchases I'll ask a guest if I can put them together & they'll usually thank me for it too.


----------



## Shani (Jul 4, 2019)

Hal said:


> They aren't suppose to stick the breakpack labels to the product unless its shrinkwrapped in clear plastic that's going to be unwrapped at the store. They're suppose to rubber band them to the product instead. If that got caught happening at our DC they'd be coached a couple times before getting a CA.



Half the time when they stick them to something that has plastic, it's when the plastic the products are wrapped in doesn't cover the entirety of the products and part of the label will still stick to the items. My TL took note of it, especially when I showed them how many things they stuck the labels to. I don't know if DC got talked to, but it's still happening.



Dcnewb4now said:


> What do you prefer for clothes?  I have a former store side tm that says they preferred it stuck to the clothing item when they worked in the store rather than paper clipped.


I don't work in softlines so I can't give an opinion for that one. I'm in personal care/OTC so they're sticking them to boxes of contact solution, pain meds, kid's meds, etc. And guests will not buy them.


----------



## Hal (Jul 15, 2019)

Vince said:


> I do not work at DC however have been apart of a truck unload 5 days a week for 5 years so I have seen some let’s just say “interesting” trailer loads with questionable packing. However the repacks are pretty consistent for the most part. Today I was blown away by something though. It was an unmarked red repack so naturally I busted it open to see the contents. I looked down in shock as I saw Annie’s Mac n cheese, chef Boyaredee cans,  glass jars of pickles (which is questionable on its own) and finally the main issues, a few of the small bottles of Downey fabric softeners and the Raid Ant and roach killer... Freaking bug spray mixed with food and food targeted towards children at that. POISON! I was appalled at this and think whoever was responsible should be fired if not arrested. Who in their right mind would do this? Am I just overreacting or does anyone else find this as crazy as I do?




So re-reading I know exactly what this is. In our building we use to call them hurricane packs. Basically someone had a bunch of random crap sitting around (like on the mezz sorter) and their solution was to just throw it in an overpack box and drop it in a trailer. Then its gone and they don't need to figure out how to process it. It's not the right way of doing something but it is A way.


----------



## AlwaysBackstock (Jul 15, 2019)

Endlessbackstock said:


> Granola bars and box Mac and cheese mixed with camping supplies and toys the other day...


Sounds like normal repack contents for me. 😂


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Jul 16, 2019)

Today I had 3 repacks with more “fan zone” apparel (which is already full).  And I was talked to at noon for not perfectly folding every shirt...

Then so made my way to seasonal where I had a pallet of clearance furniture that took 10 minutes to unshrink wrap these two wicker chairs.  Why are they still sending merch that is 75% off??


----------



## BoxedIn (Jul 16, 2019)

Endlessbackstock said:


> Today I had 3 repacks with more “fan zone” apparel (which is already full).  And I was talked to at noon for not perfectly folding every shirt...
> 
> Then so made my way to seasonal where I had a pallet of clearance furniture that took 10 minutes to unshrink wrap these two wicker chairs.  Why are they still sending merch that is 75% off??



I'm sure Target gets more money back for the item selling it on clearance through the store then going through the salvage process at a DC. If it goes through our salvage process at the DC then items just get sold to a 3rd party liquidator that pays pennies on the dollar for them.


----------



## Kcc2n (Jun 29, 2020)

Hey do happened to know the liquidation company they use?


----------



## BoxedIn (Jun 29, 2020)

Kcc2n said:


> Hey do happened to know the liquidation company they use?



Nah, I just build it into pallets and shove it on a trailer, clericals handle the rest. Though one night I ended up on the weird part of youtube and was watching people buy stuff from bulq.com. Had some target brands in the salvage boxes they bought.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jun 30, 2020)

Kcc2n said:


> Hey do happened to know the liquidation company they use?


Are you asking because of the new show on a&e?


----------

